# in access popup fenster nach 3 sec. schließen



## siegpes (5. September 2005)

hallo

habe in access 2000 ein popup fenster (formular) gemacht das beim start automatisch ausgeführt wird.

möchte dieses popup ca 3 sec. stehen lassen und danach soller das formular menue aufmachen!

kann mir da einer helfen?

danke

lg siegpes


----------



## stpimi (6. September 2005)

Dafür kannst Du das Ereignis "BeiZeitgeber" nutzen.

Stelle als Eigenschaft Timer 3000 ein (3000 Millisekunden) und erfasse im Ereignis "Bei Zeitgeber" die folgende Ereignisprozedur:


```
DoCmd.OpenForm "Menue"
DoCmd.Close acForm, "PopupName"
```


----------

